# Pate de fruit /help needed



## mr.farenheight (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello, I have ran into a few problems in my recent making of Pate de fruit. They look,taste,smell, great and have the right texture ;however when I attempt to coat them in sugar the jellies absorb the sugar and leave liquid on the surface of the jellies. I did not refrigerate them, and I even pat dried the second batch for a full day to absorb excess moisture. I would really love some help/advice for this problem.-Thankyou-


----------



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

Same thing happens at work when my boss makes the pdf. No one else has this problem, so it's probably not the recipe. My guess is that not stirring diligently and overcooking are the culprits, but that's just a guess.

A discussion on another site conjectures that the product might be undercooked or that the recipe may be unbalanced. See? What do I know?

Here's the method that works for me:
warm the puree
add 10% of the total sugar mixed with the pectin
add glucose then rest of the sugar
cook to 106 C, stirring CONSTANTLY
remove from heat and add acid
pour
allow to set, overnight, at room temp before cutting

As for the recipe, both CapFruit and Boiron offer pate de fruit recipes which work well with their respective products. I'm sure they'd be happy to provide them for you; the recipes may even be on their websites.


----------

